# Right size horse/rider combo?



## buckybee (18 April 2007)

If i'm a 5'7''/5'8'' small built girl - what would be a suitable sized horse for me??

My horse is a 16.3 middle weight type and he is a bit much for me but I manage just about.  My mum thinks this is because he is too big for me, however, my arguement is that a shetland pony would still be stronger than me - hence I could have a little horse and still have the same probs. 

So, I was just wondering how big you guys are and what size horseys you ride??


----------



## slimdizzy (18 April 2007)

im 5.7 and wiegh 8 stone my horse is 16.2 i have a job because i have no bum i only glad my boy is good


----------



## JessPickle (18 April 2007)

I am 5ft 7 and my horse is 17.2hh!

Mainly bacause I share him with my dad who si 6ft 3!


----------



## evsj (18 April 2007)

I am 5'6" but 'med' build.  mine is 16.1hh so as far as I am concerned, perfectly manageable.  I've ridden much bigger and not really noticed the difference, TBH. 
At your height I would think 16.3hh is fine - it is not necessarily size which makes a rider overhorsed - probably temperament/ability/manners have more to do with it.  There are loads of people around who are relatively petite that manage similar sized horses with no probs.


----------



## Blizzard (18 April 2007)

Im 5ft 5, 8 stones, horses are a 16.2hh strong WB, and a 17.3hh WB.

My OH finds it easier than me on the big lad simply because he has the leg length, I find it hard to get a happy medium where Im riding long enough but can still reach the horses sides, I do feel like Im perched on top unless I have my stirrups jumping length so I can acutally feel the horse.

The 16.2hh is the prefect height for me, however with OH being 6ft 4 with long legs he was too small for him, he even makes our 17.3hh look like a 14.2 !

I never feel overhorsed because the bog boy is so well behaved, I would rather have a kind 17.3hh than a loony 14.2hh like I used to have LOL.


----------



## charlene (18 April 2007)

Im 5.3' and weigh 9 stone, I ride a TB and she is 14.3hh, she feels ok to me as she has big paces, but I do suppose if I had a bigger one then the fences would look small.  She is pretty strong though and it was a good point to make about the Shetland Pony - that is very true.  But with something smaller I do think you feel like you have a fighting chance - perhaps its all in the mind.  Its very easy to point out that your horse maybe a little big for you if he seems strong.


----------



## samp (18 April 2007)

I am 5'4". 8 stone and have a long 15.3hh warmblood. I do sometimes wich I had stronger legs


----------



## ecrozier (18 April 2007)

I have to agree with ranchgirl on this one, I feel just right on my 14.3hh arab - I am about 5'5, size 12.  I feel very small on OH's 16.2 IDx, but I actually look ok. I just wouldn't want her to get out of hand, as I don't think I'd have much say in the matter if she did ever decide to ignore me!   Perhaps it is more though that I wouldn't want my 14.3 to be any bigger with his personality - as he can be a bit of a monster at times, but is very manageable at his size.  Fingers crossed, as yet, OH's mare has never put a foot wrong with me, so haven't felt overhorsed really - she did have a moment on a steep downhill track when some mountain bikes came the other way, when I thought 'uh-oh, this could be tricky' bt actually she was fine!
I think it is probably more to do with the horse's personality than height, if you get a tricky/arguementative one, they must be easier if a bit smaller?


----------



## buckybee (18 April 2007)

Well I wasn't too concerned untill I saw this pic, He looks so big and chunky (and physco!) and my arms looks so weedy!


----------



## Hemirjtm (18 April 2007)

I'm 5'4 (ish!) and y horse is 16hh....I feel the right size on him, but have also riddena 13hh haflinger and felt the right size on him too!! When i was 8 i rode a 16.3hh (almost 17hh) shire x and still didn't out horse myself as i had full controle!! Then when i was 11 I rode a 17hh tb x warmblood and  felt as though i was overhorsed!!! 
I really don't think size counts it really is how you feel on top, and how stong they are!!


----------



## katiejaye (18 April 2007)

i'm 5"6 and 8 stone and Louis is 15.3 and medium build but very strong! I feel perfect on him size wise as I'm quite small build. However, my last horse was a 16.2 TB and whilst she was bigger than Louis she was no where near as strong. It really depends on the horse though as although Louis is only 15.3 he rides a lot bigger than my last horse.


----------



## Amymay (18 April 2007)

I am 5'3".  The smallest horse I ride is 16.2 - the largest 18hh.  Amy was just under 15hh.

Whilst I look 'right' on the 16.2 - she feels very small and much prefer PJ who is 17HH.


----------



## htobago (18 April 2007)

I'm 5ft5, weigh 6 stone. My boy is a 15.1 Arab (should make about 15.2 at maturity - he's just 3 now). 

Wouldn't really want anything much bigger as I'm weak and feeble as well as scrawny lol !  

My boy is not yet backed, but just starting now (keeps being interrupted by stud duties). People on my yard are concerned he won't even notice I'm on board.... 

Can't imagine riding a big horse like yours buckybee, but then it's not about brute strength, is it? At least you're a good rider, unlike me!


----------



## Happytohack (18 April 2007)

I'm 5ft 10 and ride a HW 16.3.  Used to ride a 17.3 until we retired him (he is the bay in my sig)  When I was younger and lighter (ahem) used to ride my 14.2 Icey (the grey) but Iceys ride really big.  Had a 15.3 Arab for 19 years and never felt big on him.  It is just what you feel comfortable on I guess.  Now that I am getting on a bit 
	
	
		
		
	


	




, I like big solid horses and couldn't cop with anything sharp  - but that's just because I am an old fogey


----------



## spooks (18 April 2007)

ash is 5ft 8 ,weighs 7.5 stone and her horse is 16 hh poss 16.1 hh and while in the beginning he took the P constantly she has now got the better of him and they make a nice partnership now.


----------



## Sarah1 (18 April 2007)

I'm 5'3" and my boy is about 16.3hh!  He's very short coupled though so rides like a big pony!
I don't think size is everything to be honest - surely rider experience and ability play bigger parts than height or weight?!
You look like you're coping ok to me in your picture!!!!!  Lovely horse, by the way!


----------



## charlene (18 April 2007)

Your arms look weedy[lol] I always think Pippa Funnell looks tiny on her horses, but she does seem to have strong forearms.  Totally depends how you feel on your horse- I love having my 14.3hh though, I do endurance with her and fun rides and she overtakes a lot of the bigger horses.  I would also say a little easier and cheaper to look after than a big horse.  Lovely horse though.


----------



## harrihjc (18 April 2007)

I'm 5ft4 and medium build, flash is 15hh and I think I look just right on him, although I can get away with anything over 14hh really. I think a lot of it is to do with how the horse behaves and the length of your legs, and just what you get on with.


----------



## buckybee (18 April 2007)

Definitely cheaper!!!  Badger eats for England and still looks skinny.  I was just thinking about PF, she manages well on her big horses.  I do think that women on big horses look to struggle more than men though.


----------



## Super_Kat (18 April 2007)

I'm about 5'6" and I have a 16.2, 17 and a 17.1 and the only one o those I don't feel huge on is the 17.1 but I still want a bigger horse


----------



## riotgirl (18 April 2007)

I'm 5'4 and my girl is just over 14.1.


----------



## charlene (18 April 2007)

I think it depends as well on the womans frame.  If she is small in height or in stature than they may struggle to keep the horse in a self carriage.  I always see big horses with very small riders on board at local shows Working Hunter classes seem to be the worst.  The ladies almost appear to be carted about by the beast in question[lol]

Wouldn't say it would look to bad for you though as you are quite tall - well compared to me you are.  I would think 15.3hh - 16hh would look ok for you IMO


----------



## buckybee (18 April 2007)

Yes I am quite tall but have very little upper body strength/weight which is my problem.


----------



## charlene (18 April 2007)

Will have to do some weight lifting then [lol]
You do look nice on your horses though. Not too big IMHO


----------



## buckybee (18 April 2007)

Yes will get down the gym! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  who am i trying to kid - of course I won't!!  Okay i'll get the tins of beans out of the cupboard!


----------



## Tempi (18 April 2007)

im 6ft.

Bloss is 16'1 norman cob x TB and built like a stallion!! Not many people could hold her when she wants to go! 

Archie is 17'3 KWPN and finely built but can be very strong.


----------



## charlene (18 April 2007)

Tins of beans out the cupboard LMAO.  Thats what I used to do cheaper supermarkets do bigger, heavier tins - if thats any help????


----------



## Blizzard (18 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Its very easy to point out that your horse maybe a little big for you if he seems strong. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Our 16.2hh is 'strong' but Ive known 13hh ponies who are stronger, I dont think size is a big issue, its more temperment.


----------



## buckybee (18 April 2007)

Arr right - i'll get myself off down to Netto then!


----------



## Sarah1 (18 April 2007)

Agreed!  My boy is a strapping lad and could be a real handful if he wanted to but luckily for me he can't really see the point in all that!!!!!!  He's a real gentleman so even though I'm ickle I'm still ok with him!!!!!!
Also as I said he's very short in the back so he doesn't take an awful lot of keeping together - think if he was longer I'd struggle with these little legs!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarah1 (18 April 2007)

Built like a Stallion?!?!!!!  I think you mean stunning!!!!!!
Bloss will not be impressed with that description, she's a laaaady!!!!!!


----------



## charlene (18 April 2007)

No it was not meant in that way.  I mean other people find it easy to point that out if a horse is a little strong its the first obvious thing they see.  I dont think this,  being small I have ridden many ponies who are very strong.  Stronger than horses that I have rode.  My daughters 12.2hh pony used to run off with me.[lol]


----------



## charlene (18 April 2007)

Remember your beans may be cheap but your carrier bag wont ????


----------



## SouthWestWhippet (18 April 2007)

I'm 5'7, weigh 8stone and ride a 15.1hh. 

TBH I think I would look better on something a bit bigger as I'm quite leggy and find it difficult to get my leg on sometimes without drawing my heel up (excuses excuses LOL). I used to have a 16.2hh on loan and he was a great size for me.


----------



## buckybee (18 April 2007)

Yes I think i would feel big on a 15.1.  I find it a bit scarey on smaller horses now - don't think i'd like riding a pony - that would be well scarey!!


----------



## bex1984 (18 April 2007)

I'm 5ft 5 and my pony is 14hh...I don't like riding horses! I think it's definitely a mind over matter thing - I feel a bit daunted by horses so I lose all confidence and get stressed. I feel that my ponio is the perfect size for me. - he is very chunky though!


----------



## SouthWestWhippet (18 April 2007)

Yeah, i know what you mean. Although I was sitting on a 12hh exmoor yesterday. Now that felt wierd.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





My horse is the one in my sig, you can see from the second pic that even with XC stirrups, my leg is right down round her sides. Once I drop them 4/5 holes for flat work I really have to work to keep a contact especially as she is a bit of a skinny horse anyway. Still I totally love her and wouldn't swap her for the world (this week)


----------



## buckybee (18 April 2007)

she looks bigger than 15.1.  Very pretty! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  you have got very long legs! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Lucky you!


----------



## summertoots (18 April 2007)

Im 5ft3 size 10/12 and my lad is 16.2 TB build but not pure TB. He is never strong to ride and a real gent, I like his size and build, I think if he were chunkier or was prone to taking a pull I would be in trouble, but even when we are going cross country he is light and responsive to me.
I hate riding anything smaller than 15.2hh and refuse to ever sit on the ponnies as they feel way to small.


----------



## Luckylocalian (18 April 2007)

I am 5'7 and weigh 8 stone and am terrified of riding anything under about 16hh.... I think as long as you have a mutual respect for each other then size doesn't matter (bit like men really! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## vieshot (18 April 2007)

Im 5ft8 and mine is 14.1hh.


----------



## Tia (18 April 2007)

I'm 5'8" and weigh just under 9 stones.  I ride anything and everything - from our 12.2hh pony right up to our stonking great 16.3hh Appaloosa.  My preferred height is what most of my horses are though; somewhere between 14.2hh and 15hh.  

Having spent years of riding 17hh and 18hh horses; I like the small ones now.


----------



## Onyxia (18 April 2007)

Im 6ft and feel comfy on anything over 14hh(long as they have enough tum to take up leg).
TBH I think its far more about how safe/comfy you FEEL then xxheight horse for xx height rider.


----------



## Selkie (18 April 2007)

I'm 5'4" have a 16.2hh am fine once on but have to use a mounting block or chair


----------



## 4whitesocks (18 April 2007)

I'm 6ft, horse is almost 16 1 (well actually he's barely over 16hh but I feel a bit better if I say 16 1)

He's short coupled but has a deep barrel so actually we work out fine ...


----------

